# How hard will it be to get my benzo meds from psychiatrist w/o my script?



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Hello,

I am prescribed a daily maintenance drug for generalized anxiety disorder (Buspar), along with a daily dose of klonopin, and a set number of lorazepam pills as needed for panic attacks, ie 30 pills for every 3 months, or 10 pills a month.

I have an appointment with a psychiatrist next week but I'm freaking out a bit. I have the bottles of the Buspar and Lorazepam but cannot find the one I take for Klonopin. Klonopin I have to take daily as I am on taper (albeit long taper), but cannot stop suddenly. I started with 3mg/a day in April 2016 after losing my mom and other health issues. 

My doctor back home has gotten me down to 1mg/day currently. He knew I was coming back to the states in June so he didn't want me to alter the dose while in Spain. Once back home I plan to taper down again. 

So now I'm just curious. What's the protocol for situations like this? I have a legitimate anxiety disorder and I'm worried he's going to think I'm a junkie because I don't have the script for the drug I need. Anyone else been in this same situation? thanks in advance.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Couldn't you ask your doctor to email you a copy of the prescription, so you can show it to the psychiatrist?


----------



## Exxtol (Jan 15, 2013)

Alcalaina said:


> Couldn't you ask your doctor to email you a copy of the prescription, so you can show it to the psychiatrist?


I think that's what I'm going to have to do. It's just so hard he's 9 hours behind and always busy. He was adamant that it wouldn't be a problem because my dosage was low, but who knows. Was more just wondering if I couldn't get that particular script from back home in time would they just take my history like a normal shrink would and then prescribe me the medication. I know benzos are a touchy subject depending on where you are. For example, in CA it's tightly and I mean tightly controlled. 

I just didn't want to walk into the office looking like a drug addict haha. Thanks for input.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Exxtol said:


> I think that's what I'm going to have to do. It's just so hard he's 9 hours behind and always busy. He was adamant that it wouldn't be a problem because my dosage was low, but who knows. Was more just wondering if I couldn't get that particular script from back home in time would they just take my history like a normal shrink would and then prescribe me the medication. I know benzos are a touchy subject depending on where you are. For example, in CA it's tightly and I mean tightly controlled.
> 
> I just didn't want to walk into the office looking like a drug addict haha. Thanks for input.


I'm guessing the psychiatrist you are going to see here is in the private sector, rather than the state healthcare system? So you are going to have to pay for them anyway. I wouldn't worry about looking like a junkie. Benzodiazapines are widely prescribed in Spain.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

Exxtol said:


> I think that's what I'm going to have to do. It's just so hard he's 9 hours behind and always busy. He was adamant that it wouldn't be a problem because my dosage was low, but who knows. Was more just wondering if I couldn't get that particular script from back home in time would they just take my history like a normal shrink would and then prescribe me the medication. I know benzos are a touchy subject depending on where you are. For example, in CA it's tightly and I mean tightly controlled.
> 
> 
> 
> I just didn't want to walk into the office looking like a drug addict haha. Thanks for input.




It doesn’t matter how far behind he is if it is due to your mental health support. I suggest you discuss your concerns about contact times with your shrink. Although having managed mental health systems in the US for a long time, I purposefully try to avoid them here but I am aware that ethics concerns are international


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

Narcotics are strictly prescription-only in Spain. I doubt a copy of a prescription from an overseas doctor would be accepted as it would be open to abuse. 

In your shoes I would try and get an urgent appointment with a private psychiatrist here, show him/her the copy from your doctor back home, explain your situation and hope they will consent to provide you with a fresh prescription. You will have to pay for the prescription and the drugs.


----------

